# Pomp fishing yesterday



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fishing was for the birds yesterday ! All I caught was two hard heads. I fished from daylight to about 10. Plenty of ospreys and of course Fred to keep me company. Fred wasn't to happy about me not catching anything either. ..Fred is the heron ,if ya'll didn't know.


----------



## Albere (Jul 26, 2014)

It is good to know that other people call him Fred. He looks like a Fred


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

What I call them would not be fit for a family friendly forum.


----------



## Albere (Jul 26, 2014)

Too funny


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

We must have Fred's wife down by Ft. Morgan, because we've always called the herons Henrietta.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Fred is everywhere.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TNL (Sep 11, 2015)

Made Fred happy Monday. He got our bait scraps from all the pompano we caught. Over a dozen caught with 3 keepers.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It's Henry but Fred resembles him. Bahaaa.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

being from Mobile I always call 'em Hank


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Our cleaning table guy is Homer


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Came back from the Art Fair and found Homer waiting for me. I think he was disappointed I didn't fish today.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you sure that's not Fred ?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

After thinking about it could be Fred but I'm still thinking Henry....something about the eyes or eye...but dang....would not swear in court!


----------

